# introducing my pack (pic heavy)



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

here's my crew:

Shogun - 5 months old APBT, 20 lbs

















































































Zazou - 11 years old JRT




































Laika - 8 years old beagle









Molko - 7-8 months old frenchie

















Rokai - 2 years old (RIP) mutt 23" 60 lbs


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll great photos !!! Welcome to the forum ......
OoOoOo the little mousey wouldnt last long is my home ...


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks 

in fact, it's the only animal that he would get along with...
the rat and my 2 bitches (JRT and Beagle)

he would try to kill horses, sheep, cows, birds,... anything that wasn't human... lol

he was a mixed dog, but d*mn the dog had preydrive and he was HOT 
never seen a mix that close to real bulldog temperament lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

really cute pix I like your fur family


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

I love this pic!!










Nice pack


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome animals!

OMG i love Frenchies I want one so bad! So great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome! You have a great looking pack, I LOVE shogun what a handsome little pup!
My pitty use to have my pet rat as a friend too! and OMG I love the frenchie look at those ears!


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks guys 

here are some pics of Shogun's parents

sire: Chinaman Jr.


















dam: Black Pepper


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Shogun's parents? looks more like Rokai's . either way, they are fine specimens.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

actually i looked them up and found franzi216's pup with the same parents, and his has the same color. so it wasn't a typo, great dogs regardless.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some great looking dogs! Love the pics with the rats.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome pack! Shogun is a good looking puppy!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great looking fuzzy family you have there


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll great photos !!! Welcome to the forum ......
> OoOoOo the little mousey wouldnt last long is my home ...


Mine either, but it wouldn't be my pittie, but my JR mix that would get it!
She's more game than my pit....lol

I love the one of them in the dog bed..thats funny


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks guys 

and no that wasn't a typo lol
the black dog (Rokai) is a mutt I rescued from a girl I used to go to school with... a "friend" 

here's the ped on the breeding, if you want to check it out:

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [307545] :: FHK BREEDING (SUMMER 2009)

I didn't post the ped because I only got the ped of the breeding, I don't feel like paying 30 bucks/year to put only one dog on peds-online...
I know how he's bred and that's good enough for me


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

don't you love genetics? your pup looks beautiful!


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

wonderful pack you have there


----------

